# Expat kids



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi,

I don't have children but i am curious to know how do expat go about their education once they have finished college. I mean if they are going to university do they stay here in Egypt or do they go back to their home countries?
If so do they find it hard to readjust to life in Europe / america? I guess here they might have had an easier lifestyle due to the expat package of the parents. 
Also for those that want to work rather than complete their education do they attempt to get a job here?
Just curious thats all.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I don't have children but i am curious to know how do expat go about their education once they have finished college. I mean if they are going to university do they stay here in Egypt or do they go back to their home countries?
> If so do they find it hard to readjust to life in Europe / america? I guess here they might have had an easier lifestyle due to the expat package of the parents.
> ...




I have a friend who's daughter had lived here all her life until she went to uni in Scotland... big big shock for a girl who had never washed a dish, ironed a shirt, cleaned her room, boiled an egg the expat life has spoiled her


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend who's daughter had lived here all her life until she went to uni in Scotland... big big shock for a girl who had never washed a dish, ironed a shirt, cleaned her room, boiled an egg the expat life has spoiled her


yes thats what i was getting at. I mean here they have fun and good times, once they go back it may be a little bit different for them.
Do i take it this AUC ain't that good for european or american kids?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Any well educated Egyptian that I know and who has access to west has gone there to work.. they have always said there is nothing here for them, however things may change now but of course that will not be overnight it will be years down the line.


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> I have a friend who's daughter had lived here all her life until she went to uni in Scotland... big big shock for a girl who had never washed a dish, ironed a shirt, cleaned her room, boiled an egg the expat life has spoiled her


Yes, I can follow up on this. I've been an expat half of my school life and always having a maid, a driver really made me dumbfounded. I was a street child before then I became spoiled with the expat life. Thankfully I remembered and held onto my roots. I am a free spirit and I always love it when I can walk around and explore and get into a taxi. Then with the cooking and cleaning, I'm glad I'm over in Norway now, it's so damn expensive  so we have to do everything ourselves. My dad is sick so I'm cooking, cleaning, keeping the house in order. I feel soooo much better about it because now I feel more independent and more of an individual  I taught myself how to cook and I get creative with cleaning putting the music on when I do. You know though. A LOT of kids in Norway do not know how to clean or cook. I don't know if this applies to a lot of other western countries too, but I am thinking it very likely does. 

Something else I've missed, is that kids here have the opportunity to do part time work to earn their own pocket money. I wanted that so badly but being expat for most of my life and often not knowing the language, I just got used to only be in school. The expat life can also be very depressing :/.... I've been there.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

HeartDream said:


> Yes, I can follow up on this. I've been an expat half of my school life and always having a maid, a driver really made me dumbfounded. I was a street child before then I became spoiled with the expat life. Thankfully I remembered and held onto my roots. I am a free spirit and I always love it when I can walk around and explore and get into a taxi. Then with the cooking and cleaning, I'm glad I'm over in Norway now, it's so damn expensive  so we have to do everything ourselves. My dad is sick so I'm cooking, cleaning, keeping the house in order. I feel soooo much better about it because now I feel more independent and more of an individual  I taught myself how to cook and I get creative with cleaning putting the music on when I do. You know though. A LOT of kids in Norway do not know how to clean or cook. I don't know if this applies to a lot of other western countries too, but I am thinking it very likely does.
> 
> Something else I've missed, is that kids here have the opportunity to do part time work to earn their own pocket money. I wanted that so badly but being expat for most of my life and often not knowing the language, I just got used to only be in school. The expat life can also be very depressing :/.... I've been there.


So your father is ill yet you are planning to leave? I hope he is being taken care of.....


----------



## HeartDream (Mar 2, 2011)

txlstewart said:


> So your father is ill yet you are planning to leave? I hope he is being taken care of.....


That was insulting. You don't know me or our lives so don't put it down so bluntly. He will be taken cared of, I do not need to explain myself further.


----------

